# Can't edit Virtualbox settings any more



## semi-ambivalent (Feb 19, 2011)

I have come upon a problem with VirtualBox on my amd64 8.2R box. The issue showed up a couple weeks ago when it was still 8.1R-p2. VirtualBox runs just fine with the settings that are in place now, but if I click on a setting, "Networking" for example, VB crashes with this error:

```
Qt WARNING: QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current.
Segmentation fault
```

This happens no matter what virtual machine I run or what parameter setting I'm trying to change. After the build* to 8.2 I did a full `portupgrade *` but it didn't help. Right now I'm running `portupgrade -Rf qt*` and that might re-build everything again. If the web is accurate this is a GL error of some type but I have no idea where to begin looking for the port/build flag that might be incorrectly set. Has anyone seen this and fixed it?

thx,

s-a


----------

